# Forms for a poured footing/foundation/slab



## RobertE (Jun 7, 2008)

Still working on the garage addition, among many other things.

Is there a readily available source of information for building forms for poured concrete.  My little project has become a real headscratcher with different elevation, starting with a 24" stem wall on the back of the existing garage to 4" above grade 9' back at the end of the addition.

Any info appreciated.

RobertE


----------



## inspectorD (Jun 8, 2008)

I hate to do it...but I'm not a fast typer. 
This site is pretty good for DIY ers.
Just remember to come back and tell us if it worked out. 
http://www.doityourself.com/stry/h2pourconcrete
And don't forget to check with your local building dept. They may want some wire in there since you are in CA.


----------



## hondadrv24 (Jun 8, 2008)

Building forms is pretty easy, use 2x4 and 3/4" plywood.  put 2x4s on 24" centers and box around the edges of the plywood.  then you need to drill or cut holes for the wires(or straps) that go through both sides of your form.  you should be able to buy the wires(or straps) from a concrete supplier i think.  You will aslo need some short pieces of steel rod to put through the loops on the end of theses.  They are what holds the forms together when you put the concrete in.    

I would put rebar in your concrete and build the rebar structure before you put your forms up.  Make sure to brace the forms well so that you make sure your wall stays plumb as you put the concrete in.  
good luck 
Justin


----------



## glennjanie (Jun 9, 2008)

Hello RobertE:
I was watching the *Go Green Chanel* a few days ago and they were using forms made of styrofoam with a plastic web made into them. They just stack and interlock and have places to put the reinforcing bars in. The finished wall had an R value of 50; pretty good for a basement wall.
Glenn


----------



## hondadrv24 (Jun 9, 2008)

Glenn, I used to work for a concrete company that was a dealer for Logix Styrofoam concrete forms,  and about 3 streets down there is a house that all of the exterior is these forms with concrete.   Its a really slick system to use, and is in my opinion worth the hype they have in it.  My boss used to say, that by the time you frame and insulate the basement, you are just about even with using the Logix forms.  

However for this job, just being a garage, I don't think there would be any advantage to them, (unless he wanted to just make a basement and then pour the garage floor over top, giving him a workspace underneath  
Justin


----------



## yesitsconcrete (Jun 17, 2008)

insulated conc forms've been around for 35 yrs & came over from europe,,, have blt several structures w/'em & can't imagine building anything stick anymore,,, costs're about 10% higher than conventional - HOWEVER, the amortization ( payback ) is under 2 yrs,,, if you think energy costs're coming down, use wood !

belowgrade i'd have to consider size & site conditions,,, cost of the conc pump might make this system a poor choice 'cause of economics.


----------

